# Ouya Console - Anyone bought one??



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Afternoon,

Anyone bought a 'Ouya' yet, now released and looks pretty good for what it is.

Android powered console with user friendly interface. Wifi etc etc

http://www.game.co.uk/webapp/wcs/st...w?hubId=214785&articleId=214786&storeId=10151

I assume there are a certain amount of free games and you buy vouchers for the rest?

J


----------

